# 3 Different HO Scale Bodies?? I May Have Messed Up



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

When I sent Bruce this particular Buick. I got my hands on a Mead Brothers 70 Buick GS and it is right where I wanted the Buick to be.

I love all 3 of these. The first is an MEV, which isn't molded from any diecast I ever seen,( Mike is a genious imo) then the Mead Bros is the one in the middle and the long divorced front axle is the master piece that Bruce cast. I have a bunch of them!!!lol

So let me know what you guys think. I really do love all of these.

Here's the thing: I found the diecast that the Mead Bros used. Now, since Bruce has allready put time and money into the first 70 GS, I don't really think he will be up for casting another. So I am thinking of trying to have someone else do a cast of this one.

Here's one more thing, The Mead Brothers Buick came with the most unbelievable set of decals which is still on a small sheet, and will remain in the package until I figure out how to make copies and make more!!! Stage 1 logo's, grill, headlight and taillight inserts as well as marker and parking lights. Reall amazing what these brothers did. I hope they turn back up someplace. 

Any way, thanks for looking and please post your opinions here.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

In my collection of cars there is no consistant "One size fits HO" I guess it's just the way it is. I tend to keep all of my Mike Vitale cars togeather, My Aurora's togeather and my JL's in another group. Then seperate the AFX's from the Tyco's even though they are similar in size.

Looks to me like a match made for whatever group you will be running you can always run the Buick. Just splash some paint on 'em.

Looks like your pictures are better than the phone camera.


Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> In my collection of cars there is no consistant "One size fits HO" I guess it's just the way it is. I tend to keep all of my Mike Vitale cars togeather, My Aurora's togeather and my JL's in another group. Then seperate the AFX's from the Tyco's even though they are similar in size.
> 
> Looks to me like a match made for whatever group you will be running you can always run the Buick. Just splash some paint on 'em.
> 
> ...


Yea I see why Dave. I have so many that it's not a possibility!!lol I like em all. I actually love this idea too but a lot of these sanctions won't allow the resin type of bodies. But I am hopeful!!!!

This is still my blackberry pictures. I just lean it and take em now. I have a camera too but this is just faster!!

Here is the Johnny Lightening diecast that was used:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Meads had a good run, and it's a pity they had to close up shop like they did. The cease and desist order they got would have shut anyone down, so I really can't blame them. This is one of the problems with getting too big and being too good. It would be cool if someone could make some babies from that Mead body. Maybe not a huge run, or the lawyers might be after them too... We never did find out who shut them down.. 
It almost appears to me like the MEV is a shrunk down version of the JL die cast. Mike is a truly gifted craftsman so it's hard to tell. Dave said it best, Joe. You have a Buick for any occasion. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The Meads had a good run, and it's a pity they had to close up shop like they did. The cease and desist order they got would have shut anyone down, so I really can't blame them. This is one of the problems with getting too big and being too good. It would be cool if someone could make some babies from that Mead body. Maybe not a huge run, or the lawyers might be after them too... We never did find out who shut them down..
> It almost appears to me like the MEV is a shrunk down version of the JL die cast. Mike is a truly gifted craftsman so it's hard to tell. Dave said it best, Joe. You have a Buick for any occasion. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Yea i'm with ya but this one is molded from a JL. A ton of them are used. The issue was the decals. If memory serves.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The Middle Buick is off to a casting god in the sky.:thumbsup:

It's a JL replica:dude:


----------

